# 6.4R: kldload: Unsupported file type



## zuul (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I upgraded one of my webservers from 6.3 to 6.4 (make buildworld, buildkernel, etc). I've done that many times before with other releases, having no problems at all (or at least, no big troubles).

The 6.4 webserver boots fine, all daemons start fine, etc.

The only 'problem' I have now is that, whenever a kernel modules is loaded, an error message is written in /var/log/messages:

kldload: /boot/kernel/[some_module].ko: Unsupported file type

The module loads fine and does work. So, there is no big problem now.

The machine is an Dell PE830, with FreeBSD/AMD64: uname -a

FreeBSD websrvr1.hub.nl 6.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE #0: Thu Nov 27 06:18:24 CET 2008      root@websrvr1.hub.nl:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/WEBSRVR1  amd64

I searched Google for an answer, but I didn't find a solution.

Can you help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 28, 2008)

I have the same problem on an amd64, also a Dell (2950). Never figured it out. Let's compare notes:


```
# dmesg|tail -3
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mirror/gm0s1a
bge0: link state changed to UP
kldload: Unsupported file type

# cat /boot/loader.conf
geom_mirror_load="YES"
accf_http_load="YES"

# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1    5 0xffffffff80100000 a2f7d0   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80b30000 1f5f0    geom_mirror.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80b50000 1408     accf_http.ko
 4    1 0xffffffffb4374000 1059     daemon_saver.ko
```


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2008)

#dmesg | tail -4

Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/aacd0s2a
kldload: /boot/kernel/pflog.ko: Unsupported file type
bge0: link state changed to UP
kldload: /boot/kernel/daemon_saver.ko: Unsupported file type

# cat /boot/loader.conf

if_bge_load="YES"
usb_load="YES"
ugen_load="YES"
ukbd_load="YES"
uhid_load="YES"
pf_load="YES"

hw.aac.iosize_max=98304

accf_data_load="YES"
accf_http_load="YES"

# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   15 0xffffffff80100000 54dde0   kernel
 2    2 0xffffffff8064e000 4cd20    pf.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8069b000 11fd0    if_bge.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff806ad000 34430    miibus.ko
 5    4 0xffffffff806e2000 333d8    usb.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff80716000 6390     ugen.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff8071d000 36f8     uhid.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff80721000 7f68     ukbd.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff80729000 718      accf_data.ko
10    1 0xffffffff8072a000 1430     accf_http.ko
11    1 0xffffffffb7f74000 905      pflog.ko
12    1 0xffffffffb80a1000 1109     daemon_saver.ko


----------



## trasz@ (Nov 28, 2008)

Could you please do

file /boot/kernel/[some_module].ko
file /boot/kernel/kernel

And paste the output?  Also, when kldload fails, are there any kernel messages in /var/log/messages or dmesg?


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi trasz,

This is the output of the file commands:

[root@websrvr1 ~]# file /boot/kernel/daemon_saver.ko
/boot/kernel/daemon_saver.ko: ELF 64-bit LSB relocatable, x86-64, version 1 (FreeBSD), not stripped
[root@websrvr1 ~]# file /boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/kernel: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped

When I do a kldload, it does not fail. The kernel module works as expected. It just writes the 'Unsupported file type' error in both /var/log/messages and the dmesg. And it doesn't matter which module I load, it happens with every kernel module.


----------

